# Something nice in new delivery



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

It is always big pleasure to show something new, and something nice to GTR community, so I couldn't to miss opportunity and upload a few pictures of RAYS Gram Lights 57FXX wheels, that came in today delivery together with many others wheels for GTR. 

RAYS 57FXX are cast wheels. RAYS says, that 57FXX are made in the highest mark of quality - Rcast. More about RAYS cast wheels, and Rcast quality you can find here :Made by RAYS The Highest Mark of Quality : Rcast

They are wider than OEM wheels, so suitable to use with 275/305 tyres or Toyo 285/315

Front 10x20" +30
Rear 11x20 +18

Wheels are light. I was surprised that 11x20" ( so wider than OEM wheel ) weights only 11.7 kg. Front wheels 10x20" are a bit lighter. 

We are going to keep RAYS 57FXX always in stock. I'm pretty sure, it can be one the best selling wheel for GTR, because of weight, design, and price. 

















































Also, we took a few more pictures of G12, next RAYS wheels, that we always keep in stock in GTR wide fitment :















































G12 is forged wheel, extremely strong, looks very nice with all GTR colours, especially white, and black. 
We will upload more pictures of RAYS G12 next week, together with Toyo R888, and KW Competition suspension fitted.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow, those RAYS 57FXX are stunning!

How does weight compare with stock? You say they are light but how light? I presume they are not as strong as stock but are they up to GTR cornering forces? I would imagine the GTR is probably the toughest test for any wheel by being the fastest heavy car (including the veyron if you look at ring lap times).

More importantly, how much?


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Making me doubt my recent order for Rays G25's shipped out today :nervous:

All these wheels soooo good. Think G25's still the best though (i would say that )

H


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Wow, those RAYS 57FXX are stunning!
> 
> How does weight compare with stock? You say they are light but how light? I presume they are not as strong as stock but are they up to GTR cornering forces? I would imagine the GTR is probably the toughest test for any wheel by being the fastest heavy car (including the veyron if you look at ring lap times).
> 
> More importantly, how much?


I'm not sure about OEM wheels weight, but compared to other forged wheels, 11.7 kg is quite good result. 
They are cheap, very cheap, I need to check, but they are about £1800 + VAT


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

DD31 said:


> They are cheap, very cheap, I need to check, but they are about £1800 + VAT


But still strong enough for a bit of abuse?


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

CT17 said:


> But still strong enough for a bit of abuse?


Richard, I think so.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

DD31 said:


> Richard, I think so.


I have to say, seems like a bargain for a set of GT-R rims from a well known manufacturer. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Are we talking strong enough for track work with R888s fitted or road use only?


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

bobel said:


> Are we talking strong enough for track work with R888s fitted or road use only?


I'm going to use second set of 57FXX on my car, as thrid set of wheels, with R888 what I got. I don't use GTR on road, but on track only. I don't think that manufacturer like RAYS would to produce wheels which are not safe to use. 

This set will be for sale.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2013)

These would look awesome in the black finish on my white car. 

Can we have a price delivered ?


Jason.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

jasonb said:


> These would look awesome in the blank finish on my white car.
> 
> Can we have a price delivered ?
> 
> ...


PM'ed you.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Oh, wheels work with TPMS, just checked.


----------



## Nemogtr (Feb 9, 2013)

Wheels look awesome


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

bobel said:


> Are we talking strong enough for track work with R888s fitted or road use only?


With the state of our roads, I would have thought that road use would be much harsher on wheels than track use.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Look forward to seeing on a car and knowing if can withstand track use - if they can and look good I will happily take a set


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice.... Should look puka fitted


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Some more pictures :






























and if anyone wants to order set of those wheels, check our website :

RAYS GRAM LIGHTS 57FXX - NISSAN GTR - JDL-Brakes.com


----------



## Ian Godney (Jun 23, 2004)

DD31 said:


> Some more pictures :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are these available in black ?


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Yes in black too, but it is gloss black, not matt black.


----------



## Ian Godney (Jun 23, 2004)

do you have stock in black , if not how long to get a set


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Ian Godney said:


> do you have stock in black , if not how long to get a set


PM'ed you.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi, can you PM me a price for a set of G12's special Forum price please ;-)


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

You have PM


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

and pictures on car please


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

There's a certain seduction about a set of shiny allow wheels!......want want want!!


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> and pictures on car please


Picture of 57FXX fitted on car, should be taken in 2 weeks time. 

We have pictures of G12 fitted on car, and they look nice, but not such nice as they should, because they were OE size. 
This set what we have in stock this time, are 10x20 front and 11x20 rear with low offset, so look much better - deeper concave look.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

DD31 said:


> This set what we have in stock this time, are 10x20 front and 11x20 rear with low offset, so look much better - deeper concave look.


Here is what I mean


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

DD31 said:


> Here is what I mean


They look stunning in that colour PM me a complete price?

what size tyres would go on those?


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Pm'ed you


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Think we need a group buy


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

robsm said:


> Think we need a group buy


:chuckle:You welcome


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing 57FXX in black on a car.
Pity no satin black finish.

Protegimus


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Ate the 57ffx wheels in black currently in stock?


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Black not in stock, but coming soon. Sunlight silver looks very nice on car


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

DD31 said:


> Black not in stock, but coming soon. Sunlight silver looks very nice on car


Does look good - perhaps needs a small spacer on rear


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

we have 11x20 +18 rear wheels, so no spacers needed


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Great wheels those, and at that price I am guessing they will be popular. Really tempted to have a set of these and the G25's. Can't wait to put them on my car Daniel... RAYS coming out with some great looking rims hey..

H


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

DD31 said:


> we have 11x20 +18 rear wheels, so no spacers needed


Price please!


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> Price please!


YHPM


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

A few more shots of G12, that came yesterday :


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> Does look good - perhaps needs a small spacer on rear


Any better pics.....wheels would look even better in slightly darker shade....silver wheels look a bit too bright for my liking...


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

ASH-R35 said:


> Any better pics.....wheels would look even better in slightly darker shade....silver wheels look a bit too bright for my liking...


Little darker, but more pics come shortly


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Do they come in black?


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Yes they do, in gloss black with machined spokes ( silver inner side ). 
We sold one set of silver to customer who repainted on matt black and look very nice.


----------



## xIx LB xIx (Jun 19, 2013)

Stunning rims!


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

xIx LB xIx said:


> Stunning rims!


Yes, these are stunning. I was bit upset today, because we fitted today morning 57FXX on - GTR MY2013, but "unfriendly" customer didn't allow us to take any pictures. What I can say, these look very nice unfitted on pictures, but on black car twice better !
Another customer will confirm order / fitting next week, so I hope then we will able to take pictures, and publish on forum.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

By the way, new delivery of well known RAYS G25


----------

